# Why is the Truck Convoy thread locked?



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a bit of moderation could have kept it open to comment on perhaps the most important happenings in Canada this week.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Apparently the Americans are coming as well. They are rallying up for a "Jan 6 event" in Canada on social media


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

btw the Go Fund Me was never locked...just wishful thinking from some I guess.
Its up to $5.4 million now...I think the comments on the page should be mandatory reading for all politicians.

GoFundMe spokesman Rachel Hollis “we are continuing to work directly with the organizer to gather information about how funds are being distributed. This is part of our standard process to ensure the protection of all donors” and “once a withdrawal plan is provided by the organizer, our team is on standby to safely and quickly deliver the funds.”


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

m3s said:


> Apparently the Americans are coming as well. They are rallying up for a "Jan 6 event" in Canada on social media


You got any source for that?

I kind of wonder what the actual plan is though. Do they drive through Ottawa, block all the streets, or what is the idea here?
Btw, shipping costs according to Dalhousie specialist have doubled in last 10 days alone (article on CtvNews I believe)


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

its nice to this convoy picking up momentum - since we have ZERO government opposition to dictator silly socks blackface ( o'toole and ford pretty much silent) it seems these truckers have become the official opposition party in Canada... my biggest fear is Turdface and his cronies in power will plant a few bad eggs amongst the truck drivers and potentially block an ambulance, get into a skirmish, etc and allow his Commie propaganda machine the CBC to tarnish this movement... hope they lock up Ottawa, canadians need to wake up and realize trudeau wants inflation, wants shortages, doesnt care about building hospitals, etc and just wants to divide us Vaxxed vs non-vaxxed, thats the commie manifesto...divide the population while you take away rights and control everything else!


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My prediction is that this truck convoy business has the potential to hurt the O'Toole Conservatives far more than the Trudeau Liberals. It may even help the Liberals.

It may well serve to increase the tension and the divisions within the Conservative Party to the breaking point. It could lead to the early demise of Erin OToole. Poilievre is already out with a statement that is not in line with OToole or the official Party line . And it is being endorsed publicly by sitting MP's. 

O'Toole, as usual, is sitting on the fence and not taking a position as per usual. Like jello thrown on the wall.

Very bad timing. Three Alberta Conservative constituency associations have called for a Leadership vote heading into the caucus meeting at the end of this week. Should be interesting.

If this splits the Party in two this will not be a good thing for either the Party or for Canada. We need a strong, united Opposition Party that is ready to govern should an election be called.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I plan to go out and meet them. Here's my sign


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

damian13ster said:


> You got any source for that?
> 
> I kind of wonder what the actual plan is though. Do they drive through Ottawa, block all the streets, or what is the idea here?
> Btw, shipping costs according to Dalhousie specialist have doubled in last 10 days alone (article on CtvNews I believe)


No source yet. MSM needs time to write up their clickbait interpretation of a tweet

Certain social media influencers are rallying apparently thousands of truckers from all across the states. They are not calling to block streets.

They are calling for a "Jan 6 event in Canada"


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eder said:


> btw the Go Fund Me was never locked...just wishful thinking from some I guess.


Disbursements was locked pending clarity and transparency. Not receipts.

This convoy thing is a distraction to getting the economy going again. Just another rant, this time by libertarians, rather than leftists. It makes for headlines and gives MSM an excuse to wet their panties in excitement. The participants will go home after having vented their anger and carry on as usual leaving some damage in their wake (as noted by Ian in post #6).

Added: There seems to be a failure to recognize the Americans have imposed a similar mandate, at least for now. Nothing is going to move either way across the border by unvaccinated truckers.


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

AltaRed said:


> Disbursements was locked pending clarity and transparency. Not receipts.
> 
> This convoy thing is a distraction to getting the economy going again. Just another rant, this time by libertarians, rather than leftists. It makes for headlines and gives MSM an excuse to wet their panties in excitement. The participants will go home after having vented their anger and carry on as usual leaving some damage in their wake (as noted by Ian in post #6).
> 
> Added: There seems to be a failure to recognize the Americans have imposed a similar mandate, at least for now. Nothing is going to move either way across the border by unvaccinated truckers.


When are you going to realize that this isn’t just about vaccination status for cross border trucks? Or does that not fit the narrative you enjoy reading about?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

ian said:


> My prediction is that this truck convoy business has the potential to hurt the O'Toole Conservatives far more than the Trudeau Liberals. It may even help the Liberals.
> 
> It may well serve to increase the tension and the divisions within the Conservative Party to the breaking point. It could lead to the early demise of Erin OToole. Poilievre is already out with a statement that is not in line with OToole or the official Party line . And it is being endorsed publicly by sitting MP's.
> 
> ...


 ... interesting shoot-thyself-in-the-foot event. I haven't been following this "minority" "convoy" nonsense on the political front since I'm in agreement with AltaRed with what's actually going to accomplish for everyday Canadians. Total agreement that it's nothing but a distraction, boohoo bs.

If they have the guts, then storm Parliament Hills like the Jan. 6 Capitol event. Ask the Yankees to help them ... if they Yankee drivers can get across the border first. Maybe sharing the GMF dinaros might get some help there. LMAO.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ...
> If they have the guts, then storm Parliament Hills like the Jan. 6 Capitol event. Ask the Yankees to help them ... if they Yankee drivers can get across the border first. Maybe sharing the GMF dinaros might get some help there. LMAO.


I wouldn't be surprised if they are forming a coalition of willing countries to invade and occupy Canada because they think Canada needs a regime change.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tostig said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they are forming a coalition of willing countries to invade and occupy Canada because they think Canada needs a regime change.


 ...oh yeah, start with getting help from Ukraine. LMAO.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Tostig said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they are forming a coalition of willing countries to invade and occupy Canada because they think Canada needs a regime change.


Isn't early afternoon a bit to early to indulge in hard drugs?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

ian said:


> My prediction is that this truck convoy business has the potential to hurt the O'Toole Conservatives far more than the Trudeau Liberals. It may even help the Liberals.


I think this will bolster the PPC at the expense of the Cons. The liberal base will never waver from JT no matter what he does or says...history has shown this.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

gardner said:


> I plan to go out and meet them. Here's my sign
> 
> View attachment 22723


Thats silly...they are as vaxed as the rest of Canada...this isn't about vaccines.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

gardner said:


> I plan to go out and meet them. Here's my sign
> 
> View attachment 22723


While we are at it let's give them all sippie cups and blankies.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

looks like the extremists decided to use this as an excuse to come out and play



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/organizer-extremists-convoy-no-violence-1.6327650


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

ian said:


> My prediction is that this truck convoy business has the potential to hurt the O'Toole Conservatives far more than the Trudeau Liberals. It may even help the Liberals.


What O'Toole Conservatives? He ran as a Liberal with a Blue Logo in the last election.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

MK7GTI said:


> When are you going to realize that this isn’t just about vaccination status for cross border trucks? Or does that not fit the narrative you enjoy reading about?


Of course it isn't just about vaccination status for cross-border trucks. I believe it is hardly about vaccination status at all. That was only the 'flash point' or 'hot button' to protest perceived broader 'repression'. As noted by my use of the word "libertarian", or did you miss the meaning entirely? I don't have much use for libertarians who might be generalized as selfish and insular with minimal sense of community, compassion and acceptance. There have always been compromises of individual 'freedoms' for the 'public good' as manifested by laws and regulations.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Of course. Compromise. That means when one side is going to far then the other side reacts. That's precisely what is happening right now. The government is going way to far in stripping individual freedoms so there is a reaction. If they go even further, the reaction will be even stronger. This is a warning sign, a peaceful demonstration. There is a point though if they go to far, the reaction might not be so peaceful anymore.
Compromise is a contract between two sides. One of them can't just suddenly completely overwrite the rules and throw a hissy fit when the other side reacts, labeling them terrorists, extremists, or other colorful adjectives.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Eder said:


> Thats silly...they are as vaxed as the rest of Canada...this isn't about vaccines.


What is it about then? I guess I missed the memo. I thought it was about vaccines. I even googled it and all the articles I could find mentioned it was about vaccine mandates.

Example:








As trucking convoy approaches Ottawa, police warn of traffic slowdowns


A convoy of Ottawa-bound commercial truckers protesting vaccine mandates could cause slowdowns across eastern Ontario, provincial police have warned.




ottawacitizen.com


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't pay much attention to the extremiist noise surrounding this particular movement. There are many on the fringes who have extremist views and adjectives and that generally has to be ignored to be objective. There will also always be 'hanger ons' who have their own personal agendas they want MSM to see and they simply use the attention for their own purposes. It fragments, or at least distorts, the original message.

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and their personal views. The majority of Canadians clearly don't care one way or the other about the current 'convoy' movement and are going about their daily lives doing the best they can. This movement will get some attention in legislative/political circles, but it will fade like most other movements before it.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Spudd said:


> What is it about then? I guess I missed the memo. I thought it was about vaccines. I even googled it and all the articles I could find mentioned it was about vaccine mandates.


That is due to the cluelessness of mainstream media. Dumb as fence posts and dense as anvils. See my previous point on 'libertarian ism'. This is Maxime Bernier stuff.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Spudd said:


> What is it about then? I guess I missed the memo. I thought it was about vaccines. I even googled it and all the articles I could find mentioned it was about vaccine mandates.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


Nope, now it's about our freedoms and government oppression. To no one's surprise, the person being interviewed applied to be a People's Party of Canada candidate, so yes, this is Maxime Bernier stuff now. Throw in the Maverick Party involvement and you can sort of see where this is leading.









Convoy's message muddies the closer it gets to Ottawa


A convoy of Canadian truckers is already heading for Ottawa but one of the group's main organizers now suggests they're protesting more than a vaccine mandate




www.sudbury.com





Oh, and if you're curious about Jason LaFace or Jason LaFauci, he's a member of the Sons of Odin. Who The Heck Is Jason Lafauci? (Or, Who Is This Crazy Man And Why Is He Harassing Me?)


----------



## Sam Sun (12 mo ago)

Very well articulated, and as far as I know, accurate reporting from Kim Iversen. I hardly ever turn on MSM any more so wasn't aware of a "media blackout". My twitter feed is fairly bouncing with "convoy" chatter, so I don't feel left out of the loop.
Anyway, I think this is well worth 10 minutes (it isn't about jabs, it's about mandates).
Kim Iversen: Media BLACKOUT On MASSIVE Trucker "Freedom" Convoy Protesting Vax Mandates - YouTube 



> Kim Iversen (born March 28, 1980) is an* American Independent political commentator*. Previously she was a syndicated national radio talk show host, and was best known for a nationally syndicated show, "Your Time with Kim Iversen". At the time, she was one of the first and very few women in national syndication. ~everybodywiki.com


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

What do you consider as 'libertarianism'?
Any pushback against government is now libertarianism?
You don't have a line which you wouldn't allow to cross?
If they specifically told you what to wear? Or assigned you to a specific work, degree to centrally plan the economy? Or decide how many km a day you can do in your car? Or decide what to put in your body? Any pushback against any action of the government is now libertarianism?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Everyone has a different line in the sand. The majority, by definition, are generally okay with a given status quo at any given point in time whatever that might be. When it is no longer okay, the majority will vote for the entity that sees it more 'their' way. That is beauty of democracy. Everything else is a right or left movement that is either noise, or more hopefully, pointing out alternative points of view. Maxime Bernier and his party got nowhere with minimal votes in the last election. What does that tell you?.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

I don't see what Maxime Bernier or anyone else's election results have anything to do with it.

The entire issue is that people tend to label anyone whose line in the sand is in different place as 'extremists', 'libertarians', 'far right', or 'communists'. 
Just because your line in the sand is much further and you would allow government much more control over your life than I would, doesn't mean I get to label you authoritarian communist. Simply means we have different values and want different level of autonomy. Nothing wrong with that so stop with the labels for anyone that disagrees with your viewpoint (not speaking to you directly, simply to society that tends to have less and less empathy, and is becoming more and more polarized)

And I don't necessarily agree with you about the majority liking the status quo. 
a) we are not in direct democracy, therefore each issues isn't considered
b) in representative democracy actions from the government deviate from the promises more often than not
c) majority governments in Canada tend to be formed by minority of votes. Under current system it takes just 33-35% of vote to have majority government


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spudd said:


> What is it about then? I guess I missed the memo. I thought it was about vaccines. I even googled it and all the articles I could find mentioned it was about vaccine mandates.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


 ... it's about the "vaccine" and the "mandate to get jabbed with it", if they want to keep their job hauling stuffs across the borders. Actually these truckers are getting it easier than travellers who have to produce either a vax cert and/or negative tests just to "spend" their own money over the border.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Eder said:


> this isn't about vaccines.


Oh, I stand corrected then. It's about _all mandates_; presumably covering things like:

mandatory driver licensing
mandatory insurance
mandatory vehicle safety standards
mandatory vehicle registration and registration fees
mandatory traffic regulations
mandatory vehicle inspection and weigh stations
mandatory ID requirements at the border
mandatory entry eligibility criteria
mandatory border stop and interview
mandatory goods paperwork and customs declarations
mandatory fuel environmental standards
mandatory fuel handling safety standards

We're going to do away with all of it. Great.






UPDATE: GoFundMe to refund all Freedom Convoy 2022 donations (2/5/2022)


The update we issued earlier (below) enabled all donors to get a refund and outlined a plan to distribute remaining funds to verified…




www.gofundme.com







> Delta BC Rollout Jan 23
> 
> To our Fellow Canadians, the time for political over reach is over. Our current government is implementing rules and mandates that are destroying the foundation of our businesses, industries and livelihoods. Canadians have been integral to the fabric of humanity in many ways that have shaped the planet.
> 
> ...


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Presumably though, by 'all mandates' they mean not just vaccine mandates for truckers, but for rest of society as well.
It is still a guess, however I think we can both agree that it is far more likely than your hyperbole that is focused on nothing but ridiculing anyone who disagrees with you on how much power government should have over your life.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

damian13ster said:


> Presumably though, by 'all mandates' they mean not just vaccine mandates for truckers, *but for rest of society as well.*
> It is still a guess, however I think we can both agree that it is far more likely than your hyperbole that is focused on nothing but ridiculing anyone who disagrees with you on how much power government should have over your life.


 ... and just who is the rest of "society"?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This "convoy" is just a bunch of sore losers who are still venting about losing the last 3 elections.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Conservative MPs broadcasting their support in defiance of their leader are guaranteeing the next election win for the Liberals.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The NDP fully supports the government mandates, as do the trucking associations. The support for the convoy demands is a tiny minority of Canadians.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is time for O'Toole to fish or cut bait.

He has lost the support of some members of his own caucus and is being openly challenged by those who want to replace him.

He can sit and wait until the inevitable happens or split the part away from the Reformers and back to the Progressive Conservatives.

Does he want to remembered as a weak, feckless leader or someone who took a stand to pull the Conservative Party back from the abyss ?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

The division being sowed by these mandates far outweighs any supposed benefit of banning a few unvaxxed truckers from crossing the border. Trudeau himself must know that and he should have seen this pushback coming from miles away. In fact I'm sure he did and just doesn't care. Dividing Canadians against each other is just fine in his book if it helps his poll numbers.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

sags said:


> It is time for O'Toole to fish or cut bait.
> 
> He has lost the support of some members of his own caucus and is being openly challenged by those who want to replace him.
> 
> ...


To date he has chosen weak and feckless. The next 48 hours may be very telling. 

He has lost so much respect with voters and within his own Party to date that odds on he might fold like a cheap suit and go with the western Reform contingent.

Banning a few unvaxed truckers from crossing the border? Which way...northbound or southbound.

Currently unvaxed truckers are not allowed to cross into the US

So.....is the discussion really about Canadian truckers that happen to currently be in the US.?? The truckers in Canada, and on this protest, certainly cannot go stateside in order to be refused entry back into Canada.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Feels like this whole thread belongs under “politics”.

we need an over/under on mentions of Trudeau, O’Toole, Bernier, Liberals, cons, NDP.

if the sum total of those words exceeds 5, then the thread belongs under “politics”.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

By golly, has this been thrown in here yet...?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

gardner said:


> Oh, I stand corrected then. It's about _all mandates_; presumably covering things like:
> 
> mandatory driver licensing
> mandatory insurance
> ...


Yes, we're getting rid of all the rules. Every single one of them.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Just for fun, here's another one of the "organizers" Pat King.








Organizer of "monumental convoy", Pat King, says the plan is for truckers to shut down Ottawa


He revealed this in an interview with Laura Lynn Tyler Thompson, who described vaccine mandates as a coup d'état against God.




www.straight.com





He's also someone who believed he ended the Alberta mask mandate and *Rebel Media* actually fact checked him. So he turned against Rebel Media saying:
_In one video, King addresses all the “haters” out there and calls for a boycott of Rebel Media, saying the outlet is “just trying to discredit everything I did because (it’s) jealous.” King says he contacted the right-wing journalists to “***** them out” and calls them “stupid scumbag media.” He laments he can’t fight the journalists. (It should be noted that King often speaks in Slapshot-era hockey talk.)_

Even Ezra Levant called him a liar on Twitter... that's saying something.









Inspiring! Man's Bad Reading Caused Anti-Lockdown Crowd to Tear Itself Apart


Patrick King’s claims that he forced Alberta to abandon lockdowns received international attention, making him a hero of Canada’s COVID-19 conspiracy community. Then people realized he’s just bad at reading court documents.




www.vice.com





I mean if you think these are the ones to represent you... well I'm actually not surprised.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Why do you think there needs to be 'representative'? For most of those drivers the 'organizers' represent them as much as the idiot in Ottawa does. You can do your own thing, have your own beliefs, be your own self, without having you automatically associated with a perceived leader of a group you are at any point in time. 
Crazy concept, isn't it?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Some people only think protests are okay when it's their side doing the protesting. But when it's the other side their true colours come out.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Boy, some people don't really understand what others are saying. No one in the thread is saying that they can't protest. Personally, I think any type of protesting is useless because it generally doesn't lead to much.
The main criticism is the fact that you have third parties jumping in to further their own cause like the Maverick party using this as a way to fundraise.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

As is the case with every single protest ever. You can't avoid that.
Doesn't mean there shouldn't be protests and civil disobedience if those in power go to far.
Most types of protesting is useless, not all of it. Unfortunately only type of effective protest turns violent, either by the protesters themselves, or by the government trying to quash the protests.
Ultimately it is either intensity or duration that leads to effectiveness


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Boy, some people don't really understand what others are saying. No one in the thread is saying that they can't protest. Personally, I think any type of protesting is useless because it generally doesn't lead to much.
> *The main criticism is the fact that you have third parties jumping in to further their own cause like the Maverick party using this as a way to fundraise.*


 ... as the saying goes "there's a sucker born every minute". Can't be more applicable here.

What will get interesting is who'll actually be benefiting from the $5.5M GMF from the "cause"- watch more divisions 'within' the upcoming months.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Boy, some people don't really understand what others are saying. No one in the thread is saying that they can't protest. Personally, I think any type of protesting is useless because it generally doesn't lead to much.
> The main criticism is the fact that you have third parties jumping in to further their own cause like the Maverick party using this as a way to fundraise.


Actually it was the Maverick Party that got this convoy started...good for them! It will raise their profile & mandate to separate from the East. But the convoy is not about Wexit or fringe participants. Its about regular Canadians tired of our governments over reach. Of course most on the left would not support this protest.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

What an amazing coincidence. Trudeau has just tested positive for Covid and will be unavailable when the convoy gets to Ottawa. Is anyone surprised? Everyone knows he didn't have the guts to face the convoy, it was just the matter of finding a convenient excuse.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eder said:


> Actually it was the Maverick Party that got this convoy started...good for them! It will raise their profile & mandate to separate from the East. But the convoy is not about Wexit or fringe participants. Its about regular Canadians tired of our governments over reach. Of course most on the left would not support this protest.


Sure, it just has a large participation from those Wexit and PPC people. I doubt most regular Canadians really care about it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

duplicate deleted


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... as the saying goes "there's a sucker born every minute". Can't be more applicable here.
> 
> What will get interesting is who'll actually be benefiting from the $5.5M GMF from the "cause"- watch more divisions 'within' the upcoming months.


No problem, they'll return the GMF because they're not going to show the transparent way that they are going to distribute the funds. 

But they'll keep the money that they get directly deposited into her encrypted e-mail account.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485626024801226752


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> What an amazing coincidence. Trudeau has just tested positive for Covid and will be unavailable when the convoy gets to Ottawa. Is anyone surprised? Everyone knows he didn't have the guts to face the convoy, it was just the matter of finding a convenient excuse.


 ... yep, with no audience to listen to the horn-blowing ruckus. All that drivings ... from the west coast was really worth it! Got the guts, go storm Parliament Hills (all empty). LMAO.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> No problem, they'll return the GMF because they're not going to show the transparent way that they are going to distribute the funds.
> 
> *But they'll keep the money that they get directly deposited into her encrypted e-mail account.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485626024801226752*


 ... doesn't that constitute fraud?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... doesn't that constitute fraud?


They're going to take a bit off for administration expenses like all companies. Or, they'll disperse all the collected funds... $100 that they officially report that they collected.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> What an amazing coincidence. Trudeau has just tested positive for Covid and will be unavailable when the convoy gets to Ottawa. Is anyone surprised? Everyone knows he didn't have the guts to face the convoy, it was just the matter of finding a convenient excuse.


I was betting he would go hide in Tofino addressing the First Nation lack of surf board crisis.

Well we all know he doesn't have the stones to address regular people...


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Eder said:


> I was betting he would go hide in Tofino addressing the First Nation lack of surf board crisis.


I mistyped. He actually tested negative and doesn't need to isolate.

So he can speak to the convoy while maintaining a safe distance if he really wants to. But he's too cowardly to face them.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Personally, I think any type of protesting is useless because it generally doesn't lead to much.


I guess the better alternative would be to just always sit back and do nothing instead, right?

Because that would accomplish more?

"Generally not leading to much" is still better than doing nothing and getting a guaranteed zero net result.

They are at least trying something and standing up for what they believe in - something this country has lost.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Well, if you're so brave as brave as you are in not getting vaxxed, then go join them in the "fight" ... like drive to Ottawa and blow your horn and blalabboos or whatever ... "I'M ALL FOR YA!!!!, NO VAX MANDATE!!!". 

Nah, I think you would rather stay warm and cushy at home (presumably), trolling with empty words instead of (if) working (from home too).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> I mistyped. He actually tested negative and doesn't need to isolate.
> 
> So he can speak to the convoy while maintaining a safe distance if he really wants to. But he's too cowardly to face them.


 ... no different tactics than Ford. The dumb, deaf and silence tactic.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

KaeJS said:


> I guess the better alternative would be to just always sit back and do nothing instead, right?
> 
> Because that would accomplish more?
> 
> ...


That's fine that they want to do that. It just won't accomplish much. There's lots of things I believe in, but going around to protest on Parliament Hill is a lot less effective than actually doing something about it.

For example, the only federal mandate is truckers needing to be vaccinated, but they're saying that's not the issue. They're saying end all mandates, passports, etc. Small problem, those are all PROVINCIAL mandates, why aren't they stopping at every provincial capital to hold these demonstrations?

And besides, the majority do support mandates to some degree: Slim majority support government lockdowns, restrictions in response to Omicron: poll

Some want to go even further and fine unvaccinated: Majority of Canadians surveyed support fines for unvaccinated citizens: Nanos


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> They're going to take a bit off for administration expenses like all companies. Or, they'll disperse all the collected funds... $100 that they officially report that they collected.


 ... I can't imagine how big (some) the lawyers' eyes are.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Human rights are precisely to protect minority from majority.
'Majority supporting breaking human rights' is never a good argument


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> Nah, I think you would rather stay warm and cushy at home (presumably), trolling with empty words instead of (if) working (from home too).


I actually just went out.
Want to see the video? Lots of support. They even have police there. Seems pretty peaceful and loving and supportive... Doesn't seem like some fringe anti-vaxx bunch of hooligans you make it out to be.

You're the one who sits all cushy at home and types sweet nothings. You're here for the drama because your life is boring. You need to stir the pot to get your entertainment. I went through your post history. 90% of the things you post are utter trash and of no value. You rather pick people apart instead of providing help or advice

And I'm a lot more brave than you. You are lucky you have friends that are mods on this board. I've have 1 thread locked and 3 posts towards you removed in the last 2 days.

Apparently you can say what you want, but I am not allowed. In the future, just use your imagination to add in a lot of expletives and insulting words to my posts for you. I rather like some of the people and community on this board (and I respect the mods, too, even if they are being unfair) so I do not want to be banned - and you are definitely not one of those people.

You can't control yourself. As soon as you see that I've made a post, you need to come rushing in like a little dog to greet me and make a reply. You're just sitting there waiting like a little pup whining at the dinner table waiting for scraps while many users have already put you on ignore.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I can't imagine how big (some) the lawyers' eyes are.


Honestly, you'd think people would learn. If truckers want to do this on their own dime, feel free. But this is a repeat of the United We Roll and Yellow Vest protests in 2019, with the same questions of financial accountability. Handling of convoy donations raises questions as trucks gear up to head home

In that case it was only $130k.

Then you can do the math on this one... they've raised $6M with a goal of $7M. There's about 113 transport trucks taking part, or at least passed through the Ontario border. Assuming only the truckers are getting reimbursed and not the add-ons, you're talking about $61K per truck. Really think that they're going to spend all that if all they're going to reimburse is gas, food, and lodging?








Protest convoy makes stop in Thunder Bay


Read the full story and comment on Tbnewswatch.com




www.tbnewswatch.com





Based on the first story, it cost $1k out of pocket for one of the participants... so who is going to pocket the rest of the $60k?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

The left react the same way every time there's a protest for a cause they don't believe in. They call them fringe, alt-right, or racist, or pretend that it's a non-event.

But what they never do is debate the merits of the argument like adults.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Honestly, you'd think people would learn. If truckers want to do this on their own dime, feel free. But this is a repeat of the United We Roll and Yellow Vest protests in 2019, with the same questions of financial accountability. Handling of convoy donations raises questions as trucks gear up to head home
> 
> In that case it was only $130k.
> 
> ...


 ... KaeJS, after Ms Lich of course for the "idea" if it's $60K only. 

Now if it were millions, I think the lawyers want the first dib, then whatever fringe groups, then Ms. Lich.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Honestly, you'd think people would learn. If truckers want to do this on their own dime, feel free. But this is a repeat of the United We Roll and Yellow Vest protests in 2019, with the same questions of financial accountability. Handling of convoy donations raises questions as trucks gear up to head home
> 
> In that case it was only $130k.
> 
> ...


Apparently charity, as is specified with the fundraise. What actually will happen with the money - future will tell, but official version is that costs will be reimbursed and whatever is left will be going to charity chosen by popular poll.

All the information is given, and whether people freely choose to donate their money, it is up to them. All donations are done by choice, not like anyone is forced to pay towards it. It is all private funds without any tax money involved


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Nice windfall for the Federal and Provincial governments though. Fuel taxes, food taxes, hotel room taxes.

The caravan should make a couple of trips back and forth across country to get the message out. Five round trips sounds about right.

Thanks for visiting Ontario. We hope you enjoyed your visit here. Come back soon.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

damian13ster said:


> Apparently charity, as is specified with the fundraise. What actually will happen with the money - future will tell, but official version is that costs will be reimbursed and whatever is left will be going to charity chosen by popular poll.
> 
> All the information is given, and whether people freely choose to donate their money, it is up to them. All donations are done by choice, not like anyone is forced to pay towards it. It is all private funds without any tax money involved


Doubt it. You really think they're going to do a poll on who to give it to? But hey, if you want to give money to someone go ahead.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Nice windfall for the Federal and Provincial governments though. Fuel taxes, food taxes, hotel room taxes.
> 
> The caravan should make a couple of trips back and forth across country to get the message out. Five round trips sounds about right.
> 
> ...


 ... Ontario really needed this. Nice thought!!!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I actually just went out.
> Want to see the video? Lots of support. They even have police there. Seems pretty peaceful and loving and supportive... Doesn't seem like some fringe anti-vaxx bunch of hooligans you make it out to be.
> 
> You're the one who sits all cushy at home and types sweet nothings. You're here for the drama because your life is boring. You need to stir the pot to get your entertainment. I went through your post history. 90% of the things you post are utter trash and of no value. You rather pick people apart instead of providing help or advice
> ...


 ... whatever. You're brave, you're wise, you're whatever you want to be WOEFUL ME. For one, I wouldn't want to be your ex even.

Btw, you can put me on your Ignore as I don't mind. In fact, I requested that for those who can't stand me - for calling them out and telling the "truth".


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Doubt it. You really think they're going to do a poll on who to give it to? But hey, if you want to give money to someone go ahead.


I have no idea whether they will do what they say. No clue. And I choose not to give my money.
There are other people who choose to spend their money this way. They have a right to make that choice. They aren't coerced to it. It is not like taxes are going towards it. It is people donating towards the cause they believe in. Absolutely nothing wrong with that. Going after the funding here is completely misplaced. If it turns out that money goes towards other goals then there will be time to cry foul.

Would rather have fundraising like that then taxman using entire force of government for political reasons and demonstrations.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... whatever. You're brave, you're wise, you're whatever you want to be WOEFUL ME. For one, I wouldn't want to be your ex even.
> 
> Btw, you can put me on your Ignore as I don't mind. In fact, I requested that for those who can't stand me - for calling them out and telling the "truth".


Here you go typing nonsense again. Lucky for you, you don't have to worry about being my ex. So, not sure why you'd say some nonsensical trash like that. Once again, not adding any value to this forum whatsoever.

I'm well aware I can put you on ignore. Thanks for the permission, Mom.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Doubt it. You really think they're going to do a poll on who to give it to? But hey, if you want to give money to someone go ahead.


You should tell us who you give money to so we can criticize how they spend it.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Here you go typing nonsense again. Lucky for you, you don't have to worry about being my ex. So, not sure why you'd say some nonsensical trash like that.


 ... of course, I don't have to worry about the nonsensical trash of your ex. I don't blame your ex for being one. 



> Once again, not adding any value to this forum whatsoever.


 ... like I said, I'll let you add value to this forum since you want to dominate and own it.



> I'm well aware I can put you on ignore. Thanks for the permission, Mom.


 ... hmmm, looks like there's still a grapple with the "mommy issue". LMAO


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... of course, I don't have to worry about the nonsensical trash of your ex. I don't blame your ex for being one.
> 
> ... like I said, I'll let you add value to this forum since you want to dominate and own it.
> 
> ... hmmm, looks like there's still a grapple with the "mommy issue". LMAO


Now you've stooped even lower to not only trying to insult me, but insulting someone you have no idea about. Nice.

No mommy issues over here.
She raised me right, unlike your mother.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Now I am embarrassed. I don't have an opinion on the Trucker protest. All groups have valid points so I will stay out of that one, as I have so far. I just wanted to post my shame in our Prime Minister. Isn't this convenient. 









Trudeau isolating after COVID-19 exposure, says rapid test was negative - National | Globalnews.ca


There have been a number of cases of COVID-19 among political staffers, MPs and ministers over the past month as the highly contagious Omicron variant continues to spread.




globalnews.ca


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Now you've stooped even lower to not only trying to insult me, but insulting someone you have no idea about. Nice.


 ... so you perched on the high chair with your names and swearing at me? How noble and conveniently for you to miss that. Or is your memory fading you now? So a reminder here that was just a couple of days ago and a few posts back when you reared your derriere back here on this forum, trying to pin me over hp that you can't seem to get over. 

Btw, whatever I said about your "ex" came from your own braggart mouth - only that I didn't go into details - I speared you that. I get that the truth hurts. But hey, if you want to go there, reply back instead of ignoring me like you said you would. Seems like you want to be further entertained. 



> No mommy issues over here.
> She raised me right, unlike your mother.


 ... right and your mother was a boomer that you so fondly irate and love.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

OptsyEagle said:


> Now I am embarrassed. I don't have an opinion on the Trucker protest. All groups have valid points so I will stay out of that one, as I have so far. I just wanted to post my shame in our Prime Minister. Isn't this convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire country should be embarrassed. As I said earlier, he could appear in public socially distancing to speak to the truckers but he's a coward.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Most of the restrictions that we are experiencing, including our vaccine passport requirements, are a result of Provincially imposed mandates.

Not sure why anyone would think that driving through the many Provincial capitals in order to protest in Ottawa will do much good. We have not doing much pleasure travel on airlines, cruise ships, or trains. Nor do we work for any federally regulated employers.

Seems to me that it is more about PR and raising money than it is about actually protesting to the Provincial Gov'ts that are actually imposing the vast majority of these mandates.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... so you perched on the high chair with your names and swearing at me? How noble and conveniently for you to miss that. Or is your memory fading you now? So a reminder here that was just a couple of days ago and a few posts back when you reared your derriere back here on this forum, trying to pin me over hp that you can't seem to get over.
> 
> Btw, whatever I said about your "ex" came from your own braggart mouth - only that I didn't go into details - I speared you that. I get that the truth hurts. But hey, if you want to go there, reply back instead of ignoring me like you said you would. Seems like you want to be further entertained.
> 
> ... right and your mother was a boomer that you so fondly irate and love.


Oh, so you did see what I said in my posts that were removed. Good. That makes me happy. Of course you would see them, since you are always waiting patiently like a dog to see every post I make. I should have assumed.

I never said I would ignore you. I said I know I can. It seems maybe you're the one with a memory problem, or maybe you're just delusional.

In regards to my ex - you're talking about a post I probably made 8+ years ago as a 23 year old that was struggling and somehow that's what you're clinging onto. Shameful of you to make fun of a 23 year old who was obviously seeking some help.

You act as though you have all the answers and have never made mistakes or questioned what you are doing.

It takes a BRAVE person to be able to admit they don't have the answers and to seek help. But hey, you want to go ahead and make fun of something I did when I was 23 years old, then you go for it. It just shows how shallow you are.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> Now I am embarrassed. I don't have an opinion on the Trucker protest. All groups have valid points so I will stay out of that one, as I have so far. I just wanted to post my shame in our Prime Minister. Isn't this convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean... What did we really expect from him? Let's be honest. We are just getting from him what we have always gotten...


----------



## diharv (Apr 19, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Then you can do the math on this one... they've raised $6M with a goal of $7M. There's about 113 transport trucks taking part, or at least passed through the Ontario border. Assuming only the truckers are getting reimbursed and not the add-ons, you're talking about $61K per truck. Really think that they're going to spend all that if all they're going to reimburse is gas, food, and lodging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given the cost of fuel, food, and lodging, the cost to each driver is more like $1000 per DAY.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Oh, so you did see what I said in my posts that were removed. Good. That makes me happy. Of course you would see them, since you are always waiting patiently like a dog to see every post I make. I should have assumed.
> 
> I never said I would ignore you. I said I know I can. It seems maybe you're the one with a memory problem, or maybe you're just delusional.


 ... of course, you never said you would ignore me now that you changed your mind. I'm gathering you want to be entertained since I'm so bored. Okay, don't blame me for asking what you want.



> In regards to my ex - you're talking about a post I probably made 8+ years ago as a 23 year old that was struggling and somehow that's what you're clinging onto. Shameful of you to make fun of a 23 year old who was obviously seeking some help.


 ... nope, that's your assumption about a post you made about your ex some 8 years ago as a "23" year old. Actually your current posts tell me you never changed, perhaps for the worst. Treating others as dirt when things don't get into your way or serve your purpose. See above example - resort to calling me a dog now. So what are you? A wolf? I thought I was a sheep.



> You act as though you have all the answers and have never made mistakes or questioned what you are doing.


 .. that's your perception, especially when you get called out. But then you refuse to see that and go spinning on it. Typical teenagers' behaviour.



> It takes a BRAVE person to be able to admit they don't have the answers and to seek help. But hey, you want to go ahead and make fun of something I did when I was 23 years old, then you go for it. It just shows how shallow you are.


 ... as said, it wasn't a "post" you made when you were 23 years with respect to your non-grown up behaviour. It's all reflective on the current posts and your continuous names calling, swearing, hypocritical discrimination with the worst of all - WOEFUL ME attitude. Quite fitting with that picture you proudly posted 8 years ago - still 5' under with a receding hairline = small head = dense brain.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> You should tell us who you give money to so we can criticize how they spend it.


Yes ad-hominem attack, the sign of someone who doesn't have an argument.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

diharv said:


> Given the cost of fuel, food, and lodging, the cost to each driver is more like $1000 per DAY.


I was just giving the quote from the first story who participated and paid $1k out of pocket. $1000/day? How do you figure that? $750 for fuel? Lodging is probably around the $150/night mark depending on the town/city, food is probably no more than $100 or so.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Yes ad-hominem attack, the sign of someone who doesn't have an argument.


I just did the same thing you did. Funny how it's different somehow


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... of course, you never said you would ignore me now that you changed your mind. I'm gathering you want to be entertained since I'm so bored. Okay, don't blame me for asking what you want.
> 
> ... nope, that's your assumption about a post you made about your ex some 8 years ago as a "23" year old. Actually your current posts tell me you never changed, perhaps for the worst. Treating others as dirt when things don't get into your way or serve your purpose. See above example - resort to calling me a dog now. So what are you? A wolf? I thought I was a sheep.
> 
> ...


I never changed my mind about ignoring you because I never said I was going to. That's something you made up. Once again, you're delusional.

It's actually you who is rude and attacks first, and you are perplexed as to why someone would be rude back to you. Not sure where you are getting this 5 foot figure from, as I am 6 feet tall. Once again, just talking about things you know nothing about. Making it all up as you go along.

I didn't say you were a dog. That would not be the word I would choose to describe you. I said you were "like" a dog, just waiting for me to post so you can jump down my throat and make an insult. Waiting for your next fix of drama.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> I never changed my mind about ignoring you because I never said I was going to. That's something you made up. Once again, you're delusional.
> 
> It's actually you who is rude and attacks first, and you are perplexed as to why someone would be rude back to you. Not sure where you are getting this 5 foot figure from, as I am 6 feet tall. Once again, just talking about things you know nothing about. Making it all up as you go along.
> 
> I didn't say you were a dog. That would not be the word I would choose to describe you. I said you were "like" a dog, just waiting for me to post so you can jump down my throat and make an insult. Waiting for your next fix of drama.


 ... okay, I'm delusional and you continue with your convoy movie. Sheesh.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Based on the first story, it cost $1k out of pocket for one of the participants... so who is going to pocket the rest of the $60k?


Veterans will be the beneficiaries of unused funds...something our spineless leader had no further funds for many years ago. A good and needy cause. Not really sure why I'm responding as I suspect a quick tangent response about white supremacy or some other left wing remark... c'est la vie


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Btw why not drop the personal attacks on both sides,,, it would be nice to have this thread continue till Sunday. I think its fair though to bad mouth the truckers/organizers/the PM etc.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

I find it amusing that these conservatives anti-vaxxers chose the slogan "my body, my choice".


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What a disappointment. They built it all up as a Guiness World record event with thousands of trucks and it turns out there are just over 100 maybe.

Most of the pictures of truck convoys on the internet are fake. All of the pictures of empty store shelves are fake.

People post pictures of overflowing store shelves all over Canada.

What a ripoff....I demand to see the trucks. They promised there would be thousands of trucks. Where are the trucks ?

As a "convoy" it is pathetic. We see more trucks in a convoy of garbage trucks every day on the 401 highway.

The latest on the Twitter...........FluTruxKlan feed.



https://twitter.com/search?q=%23FluTruxKlan&src=typeahead_click


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Elon Musk

@elonmusk

Canadian truckers rule



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486772334635536395


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

fstamand said:


> I find it amusing that these conservatives anti-vaxxers chose the slogan "my body, my choice".


They're not all conservatives. In fact, one of the largest groups of unvaccinated people per capita in the US are blacks, who tend to vote 90% Democrat.

I find it amusing that people who have taken every single vaccine that has been offered throughout their life but are hesitant about one brand new one are called anti-vaxxers.

My body my choice has been the rallying call from the left for decades. But as soon as someone else uses it they act like it never existed.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

fstamand said:


> I find it amusing that these conservatives anti-vaxxers chose the slogan "my body, my choice".


I find it amusing that pro-abortion groups are pro-mandating what one does with their bodies.

You really don't see how ironic your sentence is?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I find it amusing that anti-vaxxers think they are part of a big movement.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

damian13ster said:


> I find it amusing that pro-abortion groups are pro-mandating what one does with their bodies.
> 
> You really don't see how ironic your sentence is?


Yes, very ironic. It illustrates how hypocrite cons can be.

BTW there's no such thing as "pro abortion groups". Time to educate yourself.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

They call it pro choice...and yes I agree with pro choice/ pro abortion. But lets call it what it is. I also agree with pro choice on vaccines even though I get my 4th jab in 5 weeks.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

fstamand said:


> Yes, very ironic. It illustrates how hypocrite cons can be.
> 
> BTW there's no such thing as "pro abortion groups". Time to educate yourself.


You are nit-picking. Fully know what it means, but fine. "pro-choice" or "pro-legal abortion". It shows hypocrisy from both sides. Either you have bodily autonomy or you don't.

I am personally pro bodily autonomy.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

fstamand said:


> BTW there's no such thing as "pro abortion groups". Time to educate yourself.


I forgot the rules, the left and only the left gets to decide what words mean.

If they say a man is a woman, then a man is a really a woman. If they say the term pro-abortion no longer exists for pro-abortion people, then it no longer exists. If they say a white woman can identify as a black woman, then she's really black.

And the rules can change at any time, depending on convenience. You have to live with it.


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Yep. Definition adjustment based on narrative is how one controls the message.
Refuse 3rd jab - anti vaxx.
Protest mandates - libertarian, far-right, fascist.

Once one controls the language - they control the message


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I lol'd at this comment in a Toronto paper opinion piece....so true

*Justin Trudeau is triple vaccinated with a product so effective that he has mandated cross-border truckers to take it in order they not become infected and transmit the virus — while isolating at home because he’s afraid he has caught the virus and may transmit it to others.*


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

HappilyRetired said:


> I forgot the rules, the left and only the left gets to decide what words mean.
> 
> If they say a man is a woman, then a man is a really a woman. If they say the term pro-abortion no longer exists for pro-abortion people, then it no longer exists. If they say a white woman can identify as a black woman, then she's really black.
> 
> And the rules can change at any time, depending on convenience. You have to live with it.


It would be very twisted if such a group PROMOTING abortion would really exist. I don't think any leftist would support it.

I'm horrified that Damian even wrote it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Fun in the Alberta media


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

Brother-in-law of Jagmeet Singh donated.
Elon Musk tweeting support.
It seems like supposed fascists have supporters both in NDP and silicon-valley

GoFundMe starting to release money in tranches


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

fstamand said:


> It would be very twisted if such a group PROMOTING abortion would really exist. I don't think any leftist would support it.


I guess you've never heard of Planned Parenthood. They have an operating budget of $1.3 billion. I'm pretty sure it's not the right that donate to them.


----------



## cliffsecord (Jan 10, 2020)

Serious question. Where do these guys go when it’s night time? Do they go to a hotel? Do they sleep on the road in their truck?


----------



## damian13ster (Apr 19, 2021)

During this? No clue. During regular long-haul work, mostly sleep in a truck although sometimes there are hotels on truck stops. Mostly in US, in Canada infrastructure is **** for that


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like Ottawa turned off all their live traffic cameras...about 80. Instead showing static pics. I guess they were in contact with a covid infected unicorn as well. Fruitcakes!





__





Interactive Traffic Map







traffic.ottawa.ca





Funny this didn't do this for their Pride Parade !


----------



## Saintor (May 18, 2019)

I am absolutely against those covid insane [de-]measures that served nothing, but I would never support this kind of blockade movement.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> I just did the same thing you did. Funny how it's different somehow


Really, how did I attack you? My comment was that I doubt that they'll follow on their process on reimbursing the truckers and pocketing the funds and if someone wants to give money to them, go ahead.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Eder said:


> Veterans will be the beneficiaries of unused funds...something our spineless leader had no further funds for many years ago. A good and needy cause. Not really sure why I'm responding as I suspect a quick tangent response about white supremacy or some other left wing remark... c'est la vie


Nah, it'll just be pocketed. There's a reason why they want to do a "poll" and not actually identify what veteran organization they will donate it to.

As for tangents, I think you're the one who is projecting.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Why do you all think the original thread was locked?

These threads are off the rails. There will be no more truck convoy threads permitted for the next while. We will delete any new ones.


----------

